# PAINTED LABELS



## NorthernWinos (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going through some bottles to de-label and found a case or so had labels painted on them, they are from Chile... http://www.root1wine.com/










Was wondering if and how a person could removed them??? I tried the razor blade and that for sure isn't going to work.





How can we paint on some labels???? What kind of paint would you use so they would stay on the bottles.


After seeing Waldo's etched bottles...I feel some 'cabin crafts' in the future.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2007)

Try Zip-Strip which is a paint-varnish remover. As far as painting on thats definitely not my area of expertise.


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll bet it's some kind of thermoplastic that is silk screened on at high temp. Try automotive brake fluid (buy the cheap junk by the quart at Autozone). Other possibilities are lacquer thinner and acetone, both available at Lowe's/Home Depot in the paint department.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 5, 2007)

The paint is very glazed, so I agree it is probably baked on....will try a few chemicals and see...but, think they will go to the recyling bin.....


----------



## CajunTim (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember seeing in the craft shop that they sold paint for using on glass and mirror. It also dried very hard.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2007)

Just playing around and googled glass paint and found a product. Not sure how to post link but you can copy and paste that website in and then click on PermEnamel 

http://www.deltacrafts.com

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Joanie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool to come up with your own stencil to use? Hmmmm...it's a little early in the morning but my mind is turning.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 6, 2007)

Wade...thanks for that Site...I knew there was a paint that you could put on ceramic tiles, bake them in the oven and put them up like behind your kitchen counter...but, an air dry one is even better.


Joan...a stencil would be good....something for you to do and show us how...


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 6, 2007)

I sometimes just let go of the entire label thing and put our label right over theirs. We also don't always put the nice labels on all our bottles, using instead strips of paper with the info on there. We remind ourselves it's what's inside the bottle, not outside the bottle with which we are concerned. Of course, we don't give THOSE bottles out as gifts...


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 6, 2007)

When you figire it out, let us know. I have a couple bottles with a nice see through Xmas scene on the back, that you look throught the wine to see.

THe winery info is on the fron bottom 1 inch of the bottle, and can be removed and covered over with my info. I was thinking of my sandblaster, but need to find out what I would cover the rest with as to not hit it with the blast.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 6, 2007)

So Waldo, how did you etch those bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2010)

Dredging up an old thread. Has anyone had any success in removing painted on labels? I have some nice Cabernet bottles with a very hard embossed painted label on both the front and back no less.

I have tried Ethanol and Acetone based nail polish remover with no luck....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike, you got three choices:
1. trash the bottles
2. put your label over the painting
3. if #2 doesn't work see #1


Not really what you wanted to hear but every once in a while I have to give up on some bottles and trash them. Wouldn't be nice if we could figure out how to permanently paint some bottles and be able to reuse them for ourselves.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2010)

I hates to trash good bottles!

I may see if my label will cover but more than likely it won't.......


----------

